# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  η αναρρωτική τελείωσε αλλά δεν νιώθω έτοιμη να επιστρέψω στο γραφείο.

## arktos

απουσιάζω τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο κι όμως δεν αισθάνομαι ακόμη καλά.για να καταλάβετε μία φορά πήγα στη θάλασσα φέτος για χάρη της κόρης μου και ένιωθα πως ήμουν ένα ξένο στοιχείο εκεί.ο γιατρός μου έδωσε δύο αντικαταθλιπτικά ( ladose, effexor )και είδα μια μικρή αλλαγή.δεν έχω διάθεση να ασχοληθώ με τον ευατό μου, ούτε μπάνιο να κάνω.εδώ να σας πω ότι εγώ ακόμη και χειμώνα κάθε πρωί πριν πάω γραφείο έκανα μπάνιο και πολλές φορές έφτανα με νωπά μαλλιά.στο σπίτι περιττό να πω ότι δεν κάνω καμιά δουλειά.ενώ παλιότερα ασχολιόμουν αρκετά.με έχει πιάσει τρομερό άγχος.από τη μία σκέφτομαι να πιεστώ και από την άλλη να μιλήσω στη διευθύντρια και να της ζητήσω ένα μήνα ακόμη.στο μεταξύ να ζητήσω από το γιατρό να μου αυξήσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό.

----------


## Arsi

arktos πιστεύω πως καταβάθος εσύ ξέρεις τι είναι το πιο σωστό.Πως καταλαβαίνεις τον εαυτό σου?Ποιο υπερτερεί πρισσότερο μέσα σου?να πας ή να ζητήσεις κι άλλη άδεια?έστω λίγο κάποιο θα υπερτερεί.....
Απ\'την άλλη όταν είμαστε καιρό έξω από δραστηριότητες είναι φυσιολογικότατο και να φοβάμαστε και να αγχωνόμαστε και να βλέπουμε τον εαυτό μας σαν ξένο στοιχείο,αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο η αρχή άλλο να το κάνεις συνέχεια και να το νιώθεις διαρκώς.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Άρκτος μιου....εσύ θες να ξαναμπείς στη ζωή?
Γιατί απ όλα αυτά που γράφεις φαίνετα πως απέχεις....Εσύ είσαι αυτή που πρέπει να αποφασίσει πότε θα είσαι έτοιμη να ξαναρχίσεις...

----------


## giota

Αν το έλεγα στον γιατρό μου γιατί και εγώ τα ίδια χάπια παίρνω θα μου ανέβαζε την δόση μέχρι να νιώσω καλύτερα.Εφτασα τα 5 την ημέρα.Μετά απο ένα μήνα έγιναν 4 και παραμένουν.Ελπίζω να αρχίσει να μειώνει αλλά θα σου πρότεινα αν αυξήσεις την δόση και φυσικά δεις βελτίωση να πας στην δουλειά σου.Πάρε ένα μήνα άδεια ακόμη και μετά βγες πήγαινε να δουλέψεις είναι το καλύτερο αντικαταθλιπτικό, θα ζοριστείς στην αρχή αλλά η επικοινωνία με κόσμο και η απασχόληση με άλλα πράγματα θα είναι το καλύτερο φάρμακο.Το πως νιώθεις το φαντάζομαι εγώ δεν εργαζόμουν ήμουν μια υποχόνδρια νοικοκυρά όλη μέρα ήμουν σε κίνηση και έφτασα σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να σηκωθώ απο το κρεβάτι ούτε για τα απαραίτητα.Μην σταματήσεις με τίποτε την δουλειά σου θα δείς πως όλα θα κυλησουν καλύτερα

----------


## Empneustns

αρκτο ποτε δεν προκειται να εισαι ετοιμος,απλα καποια στιγμη πρεπει να το αποφασισεις.ειναι σαν το διαγωνισμα,οσο καλα και να εχεις διαβασει,παντα αμφιβαλεις.ε δεν νομιζω τα θεματα να ειναι τοσο δυσκολα  :Wink:  εξαλλου το εχεις ξαναδωσει το μαθημα.... δεν θελω ηττοπαθειες θα το καταφερεις ....

----------


## Helena

θα συμφωνησω με τον εμπνευστη ποτε δεν ειμαστε ολοτελα ετοιμοι αλλα πρεπει να πιεστουμε και λιγακι.εγω θα ελεγα να πας και αν ο μη γενοιτο σκαλωσει η κατασταση ζητα επιπλεον αδεια η κατι τετοιο..η κλεισουρα κανει κακο  :Smile:

----------


## mariap

arktos οσο μενουμε στο σπιτι τοσο συνηθιζουμε σε αυτη την κατασταση και τοσο πιο δυσκολο μας φαινετε να ξεσυνηθισουμε μετα...

----------


## anwnimi

Άρκτε,
κι εγώ είμαι της άποψης να πας, να΄βγεις έξω, να παράγεις, θα νιώσεις καλύτερα...
Το άγχος σου οφείλεται και στο ότι λείπεις τόσο καιρό από τη δουλειά.

Όπως λες κι εσύ περνάς μια φάση κατάθλιψης...
Το κυρίως θέμα είναι μέσα σου Άρκτος. Για να φύγει η κατάθλιψη αυτή να διερευνήσεις τι πάει στραβά στη ζωή σου που θα ήθελες να το αλλάξεις...

Να εκτιμήσεις τα απλά πράγματα... Άσχετα αν υπάρχει ο πόνος, υπάρχουν απλά πράγματα καθημερινά... Μεσα στο σπίτι μας...στη γη μας, στη φύση. Έτσι θυμάμαι κάπως άρχισε να μαλακώνει η δική μου κατάθλιψη.
Παρατηρώντας σαν να\'ταν η πρώτη φορά κάποια απλά τετριμμένα πράγματα...
Ένα χαμόγελο, μια αγκαλιά, μια απλή μοναχική βόλτα, ένα δροσερό αεράκι που φυσά τα μαλλιά σου, ένα ζουζούνι που πετά, μια βροχή, ένας ζεστός ήλιος που σου καίει το πρόσωπο...

Και από έκεί και πέρα να δεις τι πραγματικά χρειάζεσαι στη ζωή σου για να είσαι καλά...

----------


## mariap

Συμφωνω οσο δεν γινετε με την anwnimi.

Oσο δεν αντιδρας, δεν προκειται να βγεις απο την καταθλιψη. Πρεπει να παρεις την ζωη στα χερια σου και να πολεμησεις. Οσο βυθιζομαστε σε αυτη τη κατασταση, τοσο εναπαυομαστε και δεν κανουμε τιποτα να βγουμε....

----------


## ferro

αρκτουλα μου,
εγω δεν θελω να σε συμβουλεψω αν θα πας η οχι στο γραφειο,γιατι δεν ξερω και γω στην θεση σου τι θα κανα.
παντως ειτε πας,ειτε δεν πας,σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να φυγει σιγα-σιγα,αυτη η ρημαδα η καταθλιψη απο την ψυχη σου.
πολλα φιλακια!

----------


## giota

Μπορεί να σου φαίνεται βουνό αλλά θα αναγκαστείς και να περιποιηθείς τον εαυτό σου και να επικοινωνήσεις και το σπουδαιότερο να γίνεις παραγωγική.Επειδή και εγώ τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια έχω λόγω μιας επιχείρησης που έχουμε σε νησί ασχολήθηκα λίγο και πιστεύω ότι μου έκανε καλό.Σφίξε τα δόντια και θα δείς σε 2 μέρες θα είσαι καλύτερα.

----------


## arktos

σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας.θα πιεστώ και θα πάω τελικά.

----------


## anwnimi

Ωραία νέα άρκτος :Smile: 

Καλή νέα αρχή!

----------


## giota

Μπράβο σου όλα θα δείς πόσο καλό θα σου κάνει

----------


## Helena

να και ενα καλο νεο σημερα  :Smile: 
γερα με τσαμπουκα  :Wink:

----------


## arktos

πέρασε ένας μήνας βέβαια, από τότε που τα λέγαμε αυτά, αλλά τελικά ξεκίνησα αυτή την εβδομάδα.οι συνάδελφοι που με κάνανε να γελάω, είναι εκεί και συνεχίζουν να κάνουν το ίδιο.το χιούμορ σε αυτή την υπηρεσία ήταν πάντα άφθονο.επιστρέφοντας σπίτι το μεσημέρι, βγάζω το σκύλο βόλτα και μετά διαβάζω αγγλικά ή ελληνικά δ΄δημοτικού με τη κόρη μου.μέχρι στιγμής αυτό είναι το πρόγαμμα μου.( κατάθλιψη, ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ! )

----------


## keep_walking

Ετσι αρκτος...πολυ χαιρομαι :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μπραβο αρκτουλα!
πολυ ευχαριστα αυτα τα νεα!!!!
να εισαι παντα καλα! :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

ωραία άρκτος!!!!

----------


## arktos

σας ευχαριστώ.σας εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## RainAndWind

Mπράβο σου!Πολύ ευχάριστα νέα. :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

Μπράβο βρε άρκτος,μπράβο!!!
πολυ χαιρομαι για σενα  :Smile:

----------

